# Oregon Inlet catwalk closure



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

https://islandfreepress.org/outer-b...onner-bridge-to-be-closed-starting-next-week/

Since my sheepshead spot is now closed I would like to open a discussion on other locations to catch sheepshead from shore besides the piers? It is a bummer it will be closed until next year . 

Thanks Ian


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

pern said:


> https://islandfreepress.org/outer-b...onner-bridge-to-be-closed-starting-next-week/
> 
> Since my sheepshead spot is now closed I would like to open a discussion on other locations to catch sheepshead from shore besides the piers? It is a bummer it will be closed until next year .
> 
> Thanks Ian


Sheepshead hang out at the piers all summer long, why not go to where they live? or get a boat, or walk in under the bridge from the South Side with a inner tube to store your gear and to ride on in case the tide sweeps you out. best method is to get a boat or kayak, even better is a fried with a boat, that way you don't have to bust out another Thousand.

Structure is key, along with the barnacles, when there are a lot of Sheepshead on the pilings and the wave action is calm, you can actually hear them chomping on the barnacles from the pier deck at Rodanthe.

I used to catch big Sheepshead on live Shrimp in St. John's Pass Florida back in the 1970's, I think they must have been keyed in on oysters or rocks or something, they were a long cast out in the channel, caught some nice 7-8 pounders, at the time none of the other fishermen we were around had surf casting rods, so we were the only ones getting them.


----------



## pern (Apr 15, 2009)

Will head for the pier's then. I have fished St. John's pass with my brother multiple times with his boat. I appreciate the advice will have to change things up this year. Thanks Garbo.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

pern said:


> https://islandfreepress.org/outer-b...onner-bridge-to-be-closed-starting-next-week/
> 
> Since my sheepshead spot is now closed I would like to open a discussion on other locations to catch sheepshead from shore besides the piers? It is a bummer it will be closed until next year .
> 
> Thanks Ian


Is the whole area closed or just the catwalk? Still plenty of sheepshead in the rocks of the jetty.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Shanep said:


> Is the whole area closed or just the catwalk? Still plenty of sheepshead in the rocks of the jetty.


I wondered the same thing when I went over the Bridge on Sunday.

With the RT 12 relocated to the new bridge before you get to the old parking area for the Catwalk and Jetty, there may be only construction only access to the parking area. Will find out before Fall Drum season.

Perhaps DD or someone else can clarify.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Garboman said:


> I wondered the same thing when I went over the Bridge on Sunday.
> 
> With the RT 12 relocated to the new bridge before you get to the old parking area for the Catwalk and Jetty, there may be only construction only access to the parking area. Will find out before Fall Drum season.
> 
> Perhaps DD or someone else can clarify.


As of now you can still get to the old parking area. At the base of the south end of the new bridge there is a turn-in marked by a "Road Closed" sign. The sign is on the side and does not block the road. Follow the road around about 500 yards and the old parking area is on the right between the PCL lot and where the old bridge starts. Do not go straight unless you want to be looking eye to eye with a sheepshead!

A fence blocks access to get underneath the bridge but you can still get to the rest of the jetty.


----------

